# Estações metereologicas



## hail_impact (23 Mai 2009 às 12:47)

*Estações meteorológicas*

ola a todos novamente!

alguém sabe se existe algum site onde possa publicar os dados da minha estação meteorológicas.

Obrigada


----------



## Mago (23 Mai 2009 às 19:49)

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/index.asp

e

http://www.meteoclimatic.com/


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Mai 2009 às 23:14)

Mais exemplos:


www.awekas.at
www.cwop.net

---

Atenção ao erro ortográfico no título do tópico.

Mutação da palavra «_metereologicas_» inexistente para o vocábulo correcto *meteorológicas*.


----------



## hail_impact (25 Mai 2009 às 16:49)

*Re: Estações meteorológicas*

Olá

Obrigado pelos sites, e pela correcção do título.

Hail_impact


----------

